
S.E.C. Says It Was a Victim of a Computer Hack Last Year - fwdslash
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/20/business/sec-hacking-attack.html
======
AA13SA
GMAIL:YAMONDA IRAN SOREN +_&(&ywqhqw#$yhn SOMOND ESIII BLACJER R W

------
fwdslash
Link to the statement: [https://www.sec.gov/news/press-
release/2017-170](https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2017-170)

